# furry telegram chat



## modfox (May 14, 2016)

any one is invited nsfw and sfw just keep the bleach jokes to a minimal
telegram.me: fa fourms


----------



## Nerts (May 21, 2016)

You made an announcement channel, not a chatroom you dummy, no one can send messages


----------

